# UK view on sick leave for treatment?!



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi All,

Well my work are starting to argue my situation and suggest that taking sick leave is illegal!! I'm in shock!!

Anyway, does anyone have any advice or knowledge about the UK's view on infertility or leave in respect of IVF?!  Anything will do, I just want to throw information at them!  They reckon that IVF is in the same class as cosmetic surgery!!  I know its a recognised disease, i'm raging. 

I don't need this, i'm under enough stress!

Yours hopefully.

TeamD


----------



## alig1972 (May 12, 2011)

Hi there

My work was very understanding as my boss herself has had 7 cycles of IVF! so I took sick leave for EC as I was sedated and not fit to work and also the next day. I also used one day sick leave for ET, but every company is different.....

All other appointments I either took holiday or made up the time.

Hope you get the answers you are after.

Ali


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hiya

Unfortunately there is no legal requirement for time off for IF treatment, it only starts once you are pregnant. 

Some companies are very understanding though, have you checked if your company policy states anything specifically for IVF?

Mine states IVF is covered under Special Paid Leave and any hospitilisation as a result of IVF is under Sick Pay.

Yxx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

TeamD- I'm sorry your having a rough time at work. Some employers can be really awkward with tx. If they won't accept that having a medical procedure is covered by sick leave, then I suggest you go down the stress and depressed route! Now that is a recognised condition.

Employment law is a bit vague when it comes to ivf but having sat in on a seminar on employment law a while ago, there's nothing that says an employer has to pay leave for tx, but they CANNOT prevent you from having fertility treatment. To do this is covered by the sex discrimination act and they have to bide by this.

Good luck and hope your tx works out x x


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi there

How is IVF like cosmetic surgery?  That is shocking!!  

I spoke with my Doctor regarding this yesterday at another appointment as I was hoping I could get signed off for a week or so during treatment (when we finally start it) and he said they couldn't sign me off for IVF unless there was something medically wrong, but that companies should allow time off for appointments and they don't need to know the reason for these.

Check your employment contract - it might be that if they aren't allowing you to take the time as sick leave you can take it as unpaid, holiday or make up the time.

Wishing you lots of luck with this one, find it appalling that they won't give you time off for these appointments - IVF is stressful enough without them adding to it.



xx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi TeamD,

Not sure I can help. 

I have been through four cycles and I have a very understanding boss, he let me have time off and make it up. After my ET I was allowed to work from home for a week, which really helped.  On other posts I have read that GP's cannot sign you off for IVF but depending on how well you know your GP they can sign you off with gynae issues? that normally gets around for work and should shut them up!or like the others say try stress!!  afterall isn't all this stressful enough. 
Good luck
MJ1 xx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

TeamD - I was told exactly the same thing by my HR department.  Ignorant tossers that they are    

The organisation I work for is quite large and I was able to make arrangements with my line manager and left the HR department out of it.  My line manager knew I would make the time up that I had to take for appointments and I ended up booking my egg collection and transfer days as emergency holidays.  You could say its a personal issue, out of your control and that you are doing the right thing by not phoning in sick and taking it out of your annual leave.

My husbands employer (local authority) actually has an IVF policy - lucky so and so, but this is not the norm mores the pity.

I hope you find a way through


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Interesting how different employers can be, and how ignorant!!! My employer has been fairly good (most of the time) but there was an issue with me attending my hospital appointments. My manager said that she may not be able to let me go due to staffing etc.. but a letter from my Consultant to our personnel dept did the trick!! It hasn't been a problem since. As for time off, my GP has signed me off for gynae treatment and I've taken flex or A/L. I have offered to take unpaid leave but the company won't allow that!

Good luck!


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

I work in Local Government and we get no paid time off for IVF, I have had to take all my appointments as flexi and for EC/ET had to take unpaid leave. my boss did arrange for me to work at home for most of the 2ww. the problem for me is that once I had asked the question about time off, they then know what you are doing so any sicknote is scrutinised. its appalling but at the moment it would seem employers are within their rights to do this (although not to class it as cosmetic surgery, I'm speechless!)

Nicx


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

I had to use annual leave for all of my appointments and booked the week of my EC and ET as annual leave too. however my boss discovered a precident with another employee being given special leave so I was granted special leave for my EC and ET and for any future appointments.  

Overall they have been great, but unfortunately it has not remained as private as I had wanted it to be.

Typing this on my phone, so sorry for any mistakes!

elf xx


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies and support.  Grrrr it makes me so mad, people are so insensitive   I feel so unsupported and its stressing me out which ironically make our chances of succss lower!!  I wish I had never told them the truth and just got signed off as I have since learned an employer does not have the right to question your medical certificate or can ask what its for.  Honesty is not always the best policy!!
Thanks all, hope you are all good and sending you lots of positivity dust! 
TeamD
xx


----------

